

Amazon: Is an Android fork inevitable? Meet Kindlebread - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/amazon-is-an-android-fork-inevitable-meet-kindlebread/17035

======
junklight
In one of those co-incidence moments cmsj predicted this yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2508174>

Android may have lots of share but all the companies working on it are working
on slim margins and don't have big resources to put into it. Amazon on the
other hand have a big stake in the content too and can do a much better job
IMO.

Will we finally get to see a decent competitor to the ipad?

(and for those people who want a pad that's actually a netbook - you aren't
the market and you don't want a pad either!. And no this won't be the 'ipad
killer' because lets face it the concept of the X Killer is total rubbish -
show me a market place where there is room for a single product and any other
product will either take the whole market or non at all)

------
wccrawford
I don't expect it'll be forked more than Android has been before. They'll have
added special things to it, but it'll still be based on Android and when it
comes time for Android 2.4 or 3.1, they'll be porting their stuff to it
instead of continuing with their fork of 2.3.

They aren't the first to add special interfaces or change things that you'd
normally assume were standard for the OS. And they won't be the last.

